#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  The Sigils and Seals in Simon's......

## hypolocriache

necronomicon - has anyone ever seen them in any legitimate Sumerian / Akkadian / Babylonian archives? Or did they just "appear" with the first publication of the book?

Kind of makes me wonder about their copyright status....

Meaning - it's kind of a catch-22 - you most likely couldn't copyright truly ancient symbology, so the very act of copyrighting / attempted copyrighting these things is an admission of their fabrication....

----------


## Emrysk

It's actually pretty shocking how often you'll find legitimate sigils or seals in fictional writings. The perfect example is in dungeons and dragons books. There are many seals and circles in those that hold power or purpose, what is lacking from said books is an explanation on said power or purpose.

----------


## Emrysk

Lol, I agree with you on all points. I've been playing dnd and larping since I was 12. Gotta love it.

----------


## Gemnus32

Another way of answering the above question:

First, the Simon Necronomicon was written and published without deep research into the archeology of Sumer, Chaldee, and Babylon. Second, it is true that in the late Sumer-ian period, that Marduk had become the primary God of organized worship. It followed that Marduk was then worshiped by many different names.

In the early Sumerian period, Marduk had simply been a deity of war. The next surprise is that the Simon Nec uses some of the most common names for Marduk used in this late period. In other words - the names are at least in touch with archeology. Some of the names are rather poorly transliterated - but they are basically, 'historical.'

In terms of the sigils - my guess would be that they are Simon's own invention. The Sumer's had both petroglyphs and cuneiform script - but I doubt the sigils shown in the Simon Nec have any historical validity. As for the rituals - they were lazily drawn from what would have been massive rites of the organized religion of the late Sumerian period.

Ergo: The Simon Nec does not qualify as, 'historical reconstruction.' It qualifies as, 'contemporary practice.' 

I also RP - and I find much inspiration from my gaming and pulp paperback genre fiction reading.

----------


## KashakuTatsu

The sigils created in that publication seem to have enochian influences to them and believe he admits they came to him in a dream (forget exact location of that, think one of the letters could be mistaken or from an about book, just woke up so foggy on the details). 

Either way, if the sigils are true from an era or completely fictional, you can still charge them to hold the power they are made to hold.  :Smile:

----------


## crowley666

the real necronomicon isn't written down on paper.

----------

